# What do we all do for a living?



## ClaireBear (Nov 23, 2010)

*.. Im just bein nosey xxx*


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2010)

I moved this off subject as a more appropriate message board.

My job is grandly called Collection Audit Assistant. I work in a reference library in London and go round with a list of what should be on shelves and make sure it is there.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 23, 2010)

My Job title is *Bridge Inspector*

Basically a civil engineer who inspect bridges from small timber footbridges to big concrete ones carrying motorways...........once done........write reports.....organise maintenance........and most importantly, sit around on forums all day..........so not too exciting........


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 23, 2010)

Im an early years assistant working in a nursery from 0-4 years  What do you do Claire ?


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 23, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I moved this off subject as a more appropriate message board.
> 
> My job is grandly called Collection Audit Assistant. I work in a reference library in London and go round with a list of what should be on shelves and make sure it is there.



*Sorryyyy, i only realised there were specialised topics til i scrolled to the bottom *


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 23, 2010)

*Im a critical care Nurse - who is truly fed up of meeting doctors & nurses who have no clue about Diabetes .... boils my blood !!!! *


----------



## katie (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm doing book keeping at the moment *yawn*


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2010)

I run the office for a small local charity which provides counselling services, mainly, but not exclusively for people battling addictions.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireBear said:


> *Sorryyyy, i only realised there were specialised topics til i scrolled to the bottom *



We all put things on other boards when we first join. It takes a while to get the hang of things.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 23, 2010)

I work for the UK Border Agency.


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 23, 2010)

*WOW !! lotsa exciting jobs here  .... how do we all cope with controlling our diabetes when working? Mines just ridiculous as if i receive a patient from theatre, im stuck with em til its time to return to the ward - some days i start work at 8 - dont get my dinner til 2pm  ......... *


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm currently inbetween jobs, in a few weeks I'll be starting work as a health care assitant with the view to going to university to do nursing.


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 23, 2010)

TomH said:


> I'm currently inbetween jobs, in a few weeks I'll be starting work as a health care assitant with the view to going to university to do nursing.


*
Excellent Tom, if you want any help with you nursing stuff - i dont mind giving a hand *


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a management accountant - who is treated like an office junior and skivvy

BoRiNg 

I'm currently considering other options!!


----------



## KateR (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm happily retired but worked for the Land Registry before that.


----------



## newbs (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a senior secretary, but possibly not for much longer!


----------



## Monica (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a boring old houswife and mother who spends too much time online!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireBear said:


> *
> Excellent Tom, if you want any help with you nursing stuff - i dont mind giving a hand *



Cheers Claire, it's much appreciated. My other half is looking to get into nursing too.


----------



## Lisa O (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireBear said:


> *Im a critical care Nurse - who is truly fed up of meeting doctors & nurses who have no clue about Diabetes .... boils my blood !!!! *



*Im a nurse too, work in a private surgical hospital*


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 23, 2010)

This place is teeming with nurses it seems. That and folks like me who'd like to get a foot in the door!


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 23, 2010)

ClaireBear said:


> *WOW !! lotsa exciting jobs here  .... how do we all cope with controlling our diabetes when working? Mines just ridiculous as if i receive a patient from theatre, im stuck with em til its time to return to the ward - some days i start work at 8 - dont get my dinner til 2pm  ......... *



I work in a little magazine subscriptions office & my managers really good with me especially if I'm feeling a little low. Plus most of the ladies in my office have children my age so I get mothered a lot


----------



## treasure_ireland (Nov 23, 2010)

I am a web developer/designer.

My company are really good, they are well informed in what to do in a bad hypo/hyper situation if i conk out. They are fine with me injected/testing at my desk. Infact alot of my colleagues are really intrugied and ask lots of questions, which I dont mind, good to educate people about type 1


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm between Jobs to put it the posh way Errr unemployed

But used to work in the care field, restidental and community care, my then employers left a lot to be desired when it came to anything to do with employers health let alone diabetes...

I then changed from 2 legged care to 4 legged care working with dogs as a kennel Assistant/Handler which even though you get wet, cold, frozen and bitten by the odd ill mannered hound...  I really enjoyed it

My boss and his wife were very good about my diabetes, as his mum was a T1 diabetic so amazed him how I handled and work with my diabetes, I had luccozade hidden in all areas, from the different kennel blocks, exercise fields and lanes something always near at hand...  I really enjoyed it...

At the moment I willing to do anything legal as long as it pays a wage, but only want part-time work though but will do full time if it's the only hours offered..


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't go out to work anymore, when I left school I worked for the local council as an elderly support worker, this entailed visiting people in their own homes and assessing whether we could help in anyway.  We each had our own clients and some simply wanted company for an afternoon each week, others needed shopping doing, one lady wanted to go to a local shop as she hadn't been out like that for years!

Then I worked at the then Department of Employment in their local benefit office, later we were amalgamated with the Jobcentre and I switched to that side of things.  I worked there for 10 years.

My last employment was in the office of a charity working with people with learning difficulties.

I now make greetings cards at home when I am able to.


----------



## shiv (Nov 23, 2010)

I work as a Health Care Assistant at a hospital in Brighton


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 23, 2010)

Scrounge off the social while I try and rebuild my life post-triplets.

Or...trainee massage therapist, whichever way you look at it!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 23, 2010)

There are some good jobs on here- Katie, when did you become such a boffin-slash-book worm?

Prison nurse. There seems to be a zillion nurses on here (I know there are more than have posted as yet) is it because we take so few breaks our immune systems got angry?!


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2010)

At the moment my job is poo, i started a few month ago working in a kitchen but they only want me 2 mornings a week at the moment and thats just not good,i am off for an "informal" chat with the lady who runs the local library about a job in there so something may come of that.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds good Steffie- good luck with that


----------



## Cate (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a SAHM (stay at home mother if you didn't know!) so I guess you could say I do nothing/everything depending on your point of view!   My eldest is 3 1/2 and at preschool, and our youngest (a surviving triplet) is almost 10 months old.

Back in the days when I earned money, I was an internal communications manager, so responsible for staff magazines, web sites, conferences & meetings, staff survey, briefings, plus project communications.  I was made redundant while on maternity leave 3 years ago.


----------



## Emzi (Nov 23, 2010)

I have 2 jobs - full time project support officer for mental health services and i work some evenings and most weekends at a gp out of hrs practice, and at uni 1 day a week - although hoping to go to uni full time in sept next year to train to be a mental health nurse (so id drop the f/t job and just keep the p/t)


----------



## chorltonboy38 (Nov 23, 2010)

I run my own gas and heating company.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Nov 23, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Prison nurse. There seems to be a zillion nurses on here (I know there are more than have posted as yet) is it because we take so few breaks our immune systems got angry?!



Im a student nurse  going into 3rd year in april..... then hopefully ill be able to find myself a job, damned budget cuts


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am an IT Suppprt Analyst working for a large IT company currently working in the Finance area........really enjoy my job


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 24, 2010)

I scare the travelling public in one of these....


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 24, 2010)

Financial Controller for 4 countries - sounds grand but mainly behind a desk doing numbers! Travel a bit with role though so some exciting parts - is everyone doing what they wanted to do when younger? I don't think I ever worked out what i really wanted to do.


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 24, 2010)

I work in IT. Sys Ops/Infrastructure Management.
I also design web based reporting tools.

Basically a code monkey who fixes servers before anyone notices they were broken in the first place.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a junior secretary at a University. So basically copy/coffee girl!


----------



## shiv (Nov 24, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I scare the travelling public in one of these....



do you drive the number 7?!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a teacher at a school for children with severe learning difficulties and life limiting conditions.


----------



## randomange (Nov 24, 2010)

My official job title is 'investigative scientist'  Which sounds impressive, but basically just means I work in a biochemistry lab researching possible contributing factors to ageing and disease.


----------



## suziepoo (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm an auditor and specialise in mainly grants for LAs and Unis. Run up to Xmas is a hectic time of year!!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 24, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I scare the travelling public in one of these....



Aye but Tez, the real test of a bus driver is whether you can scare taxi drivers. Can you?


----------



## Lewy (Nov 24, 2010)

I work in a digital marketing agency in Essex (http://www.coastdigital.co.uk), running the social media department. The company is really understanding and awesome at catering for employee needs


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 24, 2010)

*WOW !! Some amazing jobs  I especially like the mothering jobs, as thats obviously ALOT more hard work than some of us Nurses, lets says ... and to have diabetes too ( i suspect some of you are mummies to diabetics, which is also a job in its self) 
Well done everyone 

& yes, there are LOTS of nurses ..... *


----------



## dizzielizzie (Mar 6, 2011)

*im a nurse to and most doctors and nurses havent got a clue*

I've had to leave my job as a cosmetic surgical nurse, as the nurses made my life hell when i got diabetes 3 years ago. 

They never understood hypos or the psychological effects of diabetes

How do other people get on with being on there feet all the time?

Thanks Lizzie  xx


----------



## Liz! (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a poet, and a children's poet. And illustrator. I have hypos a lot and no hypo awareness so working out of the home is hard - luckily I found something I can do from home!


----------



## twinnie (Mar 6, 2011)

hi there my full title is senior care officer lol basically i work in a care home for the eldery but lol will start nursing course soon


----------



## rhall92380 (Mar 6, 2011)

Occupational Safety and Health Practitioner - until the end of March when I'll be between jobs.

Richard


----------



## Fandange (Mar 6, 2011)

I am establishing a gluten free catering business - seems to be a great need for yummy food that doesn't make some of us feel icky. Also Mum to four (2 are T1, 1 coeliac) and international woman of mystery.....


----------

